# New from Oklahoma!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Welcome to the forum*

I am new to the forums myself, but I am in Oklahoma. Welcome ! I am in Norman. Will you be here long ? In Oklahoma that is !


Tracey


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome and congrats on the new employ and new state-


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Welcome to the forum*



wildhorsemoon said:


> I am new to the forums myself, but I am in Oklahoma. Welcome ! I am in Norman. Will you be here long ? In Oklahoma that is !
> 
> 
> Tracey


As of now we'll be here another year or about!

We are in Midwest City.. close to the base!


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Hi again*

I had wondered if that was where you were. It is a shame you had to sell your mare. I hope you will be able to pick up your riding again before too long. Midwest City is about 30 minutes North of me, I don't live too far from the OU stadium.

Where did you go trail riding at - Draper Lake ?


----------

